# Software to change hindi Image file to text



## Kaushal Hiwarkar (Jan 27, 2008)

Friends I have scanned image of book in Hindi . I want a software that can convert that image file in text format. I have used Abby Fine Reader., but it only works for English Image file Plz tell me some software that can work for Hindi


----------



## magneticme200 (Jan 28, 2008)

i dnt think thrs a relevant softwre available....and still if thre is...thn dnt think it ll be exact...thse kinda sftwrs are not exact...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 28, 2008)

Government once had announced a free Hindi CD to all, it had a Hindi OCR software in it IIRC. No idea on URL where you can order it from, sorry. Use this as a pointer.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 28, 2008)

Indlinux may be?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

praka123 said:


> Indlinux may be?


Possible, but only with live CD(an install just for an OCR ?)


----------

